# Movie piracy



## RemixDeluxe (Mar 13, 2016)

If there's anything I'm more inclined to pirating it would be movies. I'm by no means an antisocial person but something about being in a crowded theatre with dozens of strangers really hinders my experience in a number of ways. Almost anytime I would go to visit there would be a mother bringing her string of children along and often they can't keep quiet to themselves and it would just hinder my experience and lose focus on what's going on. Other times if I'm watching something with action someone in the back would shout out some profanity and I don't hear what was said from the movie cause some dipshit needs his stupidity to be known publically.

The solution seems to be just waiting until that movie goes to DVD/Bluray but why should I have to deal with a delay just to have an undivided experience with the movie I've been anticipating for months. So instead I would visit a site for torrenting and just view the movie from the comfort of my own room. It offers a really wonderful experience cause I'm able to watch this wherever I want, pause it if I need to go to the bathroom or find a snack real quick and it's just more convenient to watch at anytime rather than specific show times.

I didn't make this topic to brag or boast how cool or wonderful it is to pirate movies but it makes me wonder why there hasn't been a service to allow some sort of streaming at home where you can just watch the movies in peace uninterrupted. Netflix, Hulu, and a lot of other places offer a plethora of shows and movies to watch yet none of them are for movies currently in theaters. It seems like such an obvious thing to do and yet baffles me that it hasn't happened yet in this day and age and yes if such a service existed I would pay for it rather than pirate and that isn't fair for me to take a gamble of paying for a showing in person and hope to not deal with annoyances. No one should bother with that.

Thanks for reading


----------



## spinal_cord (Mar 13, 2016)

Movies get their entire profits from the first couple of weeks at cinemas. They would be forced to charge quite a high subscription to make the same amount of money. I do like the idea of streaming/downloading current box office hits, I wouldn't consider any price worth while for the amount that I would actually watch. Same reason I don't use any of the TV streaming services, I just don't watch enough TV to get value for money.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 13, 2016)

I often think the same way, and would pay additional fee for a "seance" (not sure that word is used in english) instead of monthly fee to watch it in peace.
There were some test with e-cinema last year in France, but it wasn't an interesting or appealing or known movie.

Netflix has some movies available directly to VOD (like Aloha), but without additional fee to watch them.
I think the currently available movies are only on VOD, not on cinema, so it's kind of unknown movies and people are not hype to watch them.
They should distribute both on cinema and VOD.


I think that's a good strategy to "pay again" if you want to watch it again, like you would if you go back to cinema a second time, until it's not on cinema anymore or until it's officially on other VOD monthly fee plateforms.
of course, it would break the "one ticket per person" if you watch it in family. but that could be tested and see how much they would earn or loss with such a system.


----------



## funnystory (Mar 13, 2016)

The movies would get pirated too easy if they did this. If you want to pirate movies in theatre they are usually cam rips.


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 13, 2016)

Although a nice idea , i think some films need to be seen in the cinema , the big screen , epic audio , IMAX screens truly give certain films their epicness...  something that a 50" TV cannot do ... 

The reason is the middleman : the cinema owners  , i think the current deal is 17 weeks on cinema beofre a DVD release . Tim burtons alice in wonderland did it in 12 weeks , pushing cinema owners to boycott the movie ..   Disney argue that 96% of box office revenues are taken in the first 6 weeks of release , and argue that quicker releases would help the flagging DVD/Bluray market and deter piracy.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 13, 2016)

I pirate movies mainly because of the availability. Most of the movies I see are not box office hits, the newest things to hit DVD/Blu-ray, they're obscure pieces, B-movies, stuff not shoved down people's throats. Older stuff, without downloading, watching these movies would require probably more money than going to a theater, depending on the price of course. Or they could be cheap as hell, but have the risk of being bad.

That's another thing, never feeling like I wasted money, if the film turned out bad. Waste of time, sure. I don't stand cam rips, but new movies are getting out in high quality very fast. 2 months after its release, Hateful 8 is already available has a 1080p blu-ray rip. Now while The Force Awakens isn't out for download, it seems most theater showings find their way quicker than years before on the internet.

The simple reason I pirate is because it's free. It means I can spend money on other things, which I find more important, and not bite away at my savings. I don't go to theaters because of the social experience, similar to what the OP said. I would go for showings of obscure movies, but there's no theater near enough that do those kind of showings. If there was a screening of The Last Dragon in town, I'd be all over that shit, an upgrade to my home experience. If there was a screening of Batman vs. Superman, screw that, I'll just pirate it.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 13, 2016)

Cyan said:


> I often think the same way, and would pay additional fee for a "seance" (not sure that word is used in english) instead of monthly fee to watch it in peace.
> There were some test with e-cinema last year in France, but it wasn't an interesting or appealing or known movie.


I think the word you're looking for is "showing".

But yeah, with all these options to pirate movies being available from plain old torrent sites to programs like popcorntime, it seems silly to pay $12 to go sit in a crowded theatereating overpriced food.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Mar 13, 2016)

It just really sucks cause I'm more than willing to pay for these movies that are still in theaters but then they probably don't account for how many people are actually viewing that subscription so it could be more harmful than I thought even if it was a one time thing.

Like one guy pays for the subscription and then calls over a crowd of 20 people for a movie night and projects it for everyone to view.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 17, 2016)

I only buy or go to the theater for James Bond and Star Wars movies, although another Penn &Teller or Mr. Bean might interest me. The movie I got was Spectre, and I loved it.

 I think the last movie I downloaded was The Hangover 2

Yeah,  I don't really care about movies a lot.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't particularly care, movies are just like games - they're going extremely downhill in terms of quality, year by year.
So I do not feel inclined to give money to movie studios.


----------



## dfsa3fdvc1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Cyan said:


> I often think the same way, and would pay additional fee for a "seance" (not sure that word is used in english)



Lol, a seance is when people gather together to try and contact dead people supernaturally.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 20, 2016)

ah, we also call that a seance of spiritism in french


----------

